
Sr iOS Developer - RayPelletier
https://angel.co/company/apollo-neuroscience/jobs/491295-ios-engineer
======
RayPelletier
Apollo Neuroscience has developed a first-of-its-kind wearable that is
scientifically validated to improve people’s resilience to stress. A spinout
of research between the University of Pittsburgh and the University of
Pittsburgh Medical Center, our small company is already helping thousands of
people all over the world.

We are looking for a Mobile App Developer who possesses a passion for creating
solid, reliable applications for handheld devices. This position offers
immense growth potential for the right candidate.

~~~
anupamchugh
You could perhaps have posted this under ASK HN.

~~~
RayPelletier
Which I would have done if the rules were clear. Which I would have deleted if
it were actually possible to do so

~~~
mtmail
The rule is: no job ads allowed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

